# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود اليوم الاحد

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🚦كبد الحقيقة 🚦

د مزمل أبو القاسم 

🚨إعداد المريخ في مهب الريح🚨

* تبقى أسبوعان على انطلاقة الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، ولا أحد يدري شيئاً عن هوية المدرب الذي سيقود فريق المريخ في تلك البطولة، بعد أن صرح التونسي جمال خشارم ورفيقه المعد البدني الألماني توماس موير بعدم رغبتهما في الاستمرار مع الفرقة الحمراء، تبعاً المعاناة الكبيرة التي عاشها مع مجلس المريخ في الموسم المنصرم.
* خلاصة حديث خشارم وموير تؤكد صحة ما ظللنا نذكره عن أن احتكار فريق المريخ للبطولات الوطنية في ظل المعاناة التي عاشها اللاعبون والجهاز الفني تمثل معجزةً لا يمكن أن ينجزها إلا المريخ.
* لو مرت بأي فريق خلافه لكان مصيره الهبوط من الممتاز.
* كشف الثنائي في حوار مميز أجراه معهما الزميل ناصر بابكر تفاصيل موجعة حدثت لهما في الفترة السابقة، وقال خشارم إن حافز الفوز على الهلال والحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز انحصر في مبلغ عشرين ألف جنيه، تساوي أقل من مائة دولار!
* وصف خشارم والمعد البدني توماس موير الأوضاع التي كان يعيشها فريق كرة القدم بالمأساوية والتي لا تتناسب حتى مع نادي صغير ناهيك من نادي بحجم وقيمة ومكانة المريخ وجماهيرته.
* قالا: إعداد فريق الكرة وتدريباته كانت تتم في بيئة صعبة للغاية، وظروف سيئة للحد البعيد، حيث كنا نتجول في الملاعب، ونتدرب كل مرة في مكان مختلف وملعب مختلف، بسبب عدم صلاحية ملعب النادي، ومعدات التدريب نفسها فيها نقص كبير لدرجة لا تصدق، حتى على مستوى (الكرات) ظل الفريق يتدرب باستخدام عدد (15) كرة قدم فقط وجميعها قديمة مع أن أصغر نادي في أي مكان يستخدم ما لا يقل عن (30) كرة في التدريب.
* وقالا: تحدثنا مع رئيس النادي سوداكال مراراً وتكرارا في هذا الأمر وهذه العوائق لكن دون جدوى حيث كانت إجاباته دوما وعود بتذليل العقبات وتوفير المقومات والأدوات التي يحتاجها الفريق لكنها ظلت دوما وعود لا تجد حظها من التنفيذ، والأمر يشمل الأزياء التي يستخدمها الفريق سواء في التدريبات أو المباريات، والتي لا تليق البتة بنادي كبير.
* أعضاء الطاقم الفني للمريخ أكدوا أن معاناتهم كانت تشمل الحصول على الرواتب إلى جانب الحوافز وقالوا: لم نحصل على رواتبنا لشهرين وثلاثة أشهر والأمر شمل حتى الحوافز، حتى حافز الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز حصلنا عليه بعد انتظار لأيام وكان حافزاً مخجلاً ومتواضعا للحد البعيد وهو مبلغ (20 ألف جنيه سوداني) وهو أمر غريب أن يكون حافز الفوز ببطولة الدوري أقل من (مائة دولار).
* كذلك قال الألماني موير في هذه النقطة: في إحدى المرات كان حافز الفوز الذي حصلت عليه بعد انتصارنا على غلطة سراي ووقتها كنت أعمل في الدوري التركي هو (16 ألف يورو) ولا أصدق أن حافز الفوز ببطولة الدوري السوداني أقل من مائة دولار!
* المعد البدني الألماني توماس موير كشف عن أيام صعبه للغاية عاشها إبان توقف النشاط بسبب جائحة كورونا وحكى عنها بالقول: عشن لأيام بدون (غاز) في الشقة ومع إنقطاع يومي للكهرباء، وبدون (تكييف) وبدون أموال سودانية لشراء الطعام ومع ذلك لم أحصل على راتبي لثلاثة أشهر لأن سوداكال قال أن النشاط متوقف رغم أنني لست من أوقف النشاط لأدفع الثمن ورغم أنني ظللت متواجدا بالسودان طوال تلك الفترة.
* سافر خشارم ورفيقه وبقي المريخ بلا جهاز فني، ليصبح إعداده في مهب الريح.
* ويصبح مهدداً بتكرار مهزلة السقوط من الدور التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي، في عهد أحد أسوأ مجالس المريخ أداءً عبر التاريخ.
* أخطر ما في الأمر أن معظم لاعبي المريخ الأساسيين سيظلون في عهدة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني، لمباراتي غانا، وستجري المباراة الثانية بالخرطوم يوم 17 الجاري، أي قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط من تاريخ أول مباراة للمريخ في دوري الأبطال.
* نحن لا نعرف سبباً وجيهاً يدفع المجلس الحالي إلى التمسك بالاستمرار، بعد أن تشتت وتفكك واستبان عجزه، واتضح أنه غير قادر على توفير الحد الأدنى من مقومات النجاح للفريق.
* لذلك نكرر مناشدتنا لأعضائه، كيف يترجلوا ويفسحوا المجال لغيرهم، كي يتولى المهمة التي عجزوا عن أدائها على مدى ثلاث سنوات، عانى فيها فريق المريخ ولاعبوه وأجهزته الفنية الأمرين.
* نناشد فيهم مريخيتهم.
* ونطالبهم بأنه يقدروا خطورة الموقف، وأن يضعوا النادي في الطريق الصحيح بترجلهم من المجلس، سيما وأن فترتهم في إدارة النادي انتهت فعلياً.
* نناشد الأخ آدم سوداكال ابتداءً، ونقول له إن مجلسك غير منسجم ويفتقر إلى التفاهم، بل إن الخلافات الناشبة بين أعضائه لن تمكنهم من تقديم أي شيء للنادي، كما إن غالب أعضاء المجلس يفتقرون إلى القدرات المالية التي تؤهلهم لتقديم أي شيء مفيد للمريخ.
* لن تحتمل جماهير الزعيم تكرار مهزلة مغادرة دوري الأبطال من الدور التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة.
* نشكركم على ما قدمتموه، وعليكم أن تتنحوا وتفسحوا المجال لغيركم، اليوم قبل الغد.
* لا يمتلك المريخ فائضاَ من الوقت كي يهدره مع مجلس استنفد كل مقومات الاستمرار.
آخر الحقائق
* أمس وجه سوداكال ببدء إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد.
* لا أحد يدري كيف سيجري الإعداد بغياب الجهاز الفني.
* ولا توجد أي تحضيرات تتعلق بتوفير معينات الإعداد، من معسكر مغلق ومعدات رياضية.
* اللاعبون لم يتلقوا حوافز الفوز بلقب الدوري.
* والنجوم الجدد لديهم مستحقات بطرف النادي.
* نتوقع أن يتم تكليف الضو قدم الخير بالمهمة، ليصبح كمن ألقي في اليم مكتوفاً وقيل له إياك أن تبتل.
* إذا استمرت المسخرة الحالية سيكون المريخ على موعد جديد مع سقطة المغادرة من الدور التمهيدي.
* كنا نتعشم في تنظيم معسكر خارجي للفريق في مستهل الموسم.
* وحالياً انحصرت كل آمالنا في توفير معسكر في فندق لائق للفريق.
* لم أفهم دوافع احتفال الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم باليوبيل الفضي لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
* شهد العام الحالي مرور خمسين عاماً على اللقب القاري الوحيد الذي حققه السودان في بطولة الأمم الإفريقية 1970!
* تلك مناسبة أولى بالاحتفال.
* الإنجاز الأكبر والأقيم والأضخم للكرة السودانية على مر التاريخ، لم يجد من يحتفي به، ولا من يذكره.
* الدوري الممتاز بشكله الحالي مناسبة ضعيفة وسيئة التنظيم لا تستحق الاهتمام، ناهيك عن الاحتفال.
* كم كان مخجلاً أن يتم تجاهل ذكر الدكتور معتصم جعفر في الاحتفال المسخرة.
* الدوري الممتاز انطلق في عهد رئاسة الباشمهندس عمر البكري أبو حراز في العام 1996.
* وقتها كان الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين السكرتير العام للاتحاد.
* تعاقبت عدة شخصيات على منصب أمين المال، منها نادر إبراهيم مالك، وعيسى كباشي وصلاح حسن سعيد ومعتصم جعفر، الذي ترقى لاحقاً من أمين مال إلى رئيس للاتحاد، واستمر لمدة سبع سنوات.
* كانت سنواته الأزهى في مسيرة الاتحاد والمنافسة والمنتخبات.
* في عهده تأهل منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا بعد غياب استمر 32 عاماً.
* وفي عهده تكرر إنجاز التأهل إلى نهائيات الأمم في النسخة التي استضافتها غينيا الاستوائية والجابون.
* فيها تفوق المنتخب على نفسه وصعد إلى دور الثمانية.
* في عهد أبو حراز وصل السودان إلى المرتبة 74 في تصنيف الفيفا للمنتخبات.
* في عهد الدكتور معتصم جعفر وصل صقور الجديان إلى المرتبة (84).
* وعندما تسببت مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة في تجميد نشاط السودان بصلفها وغرورها وبالتدخل الأرعن لأمانة الخراب في الشأن الرياضي انخفض تصنيف المنتخب إلى المرتبة 136!
* حالياً يقبع المنتخب في المركز 128، ومع ذلك يتم مدح حسن برقو، رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، يومياً.
* يمدحونه لأسباب لا علاقة لها بتطور مستوى المنتخبات، التي تلقت أسوأ الهزائم بأكبر النتائج في عهد ثنائي الفشل، شداد وبرقو.
* يكيفهما فشلاً أن المنتخب احتل في عهدهما المركز الطيش في آخر تصفيات للأمم الإفريقية، وفي مجموعة ضمت منتخبي مدغشقر وغينيا الاستوائية المتواضعين!
* أمس كشف الزميل عبد الخالق ود الشريف سبب ذلك المدح، وأرجعه إلى الهبات والعطايا المالية التي يوزعها برقو على بعض الإعلاميين.
* إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب.
* آخر خبر: عطية مزين، يدقون بها الطار لبرقو كل صباح!
*

----------

